# 6 Months Worth of Acquisitions Show-Off Thread



## Skoda (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey all, its Blackglass. I got locked out of my old account because of that password issue that happened when you guys changed the site over this new Vbulletin layout and I never bothered to get it fixed, so I just created a new account. 

Anyhow, here's some stuff I've acquired in the past 6 months. Not my greatest haul ever, but I'm pretty happy with the new additions. 

Some odds and ends. I don't usually purchase machine made crown top sodas, but this one was way under-priced and it comes from my hometown; turns out it's hard to find, too. The one in the middle is a 4-lug marble closure soda similar to a Codd, and on the right is a common BIM crown top Moxie Nerve Food I didn't have.







Another dip mold black glass import ale to add to my collection of those. 




This one was a wicker pull. I found it sitting on the top shelf of a junk store for $5. I saw the odd color in the lip, so I grabbed it instantly and took off the wicker when I got home. Really like the squatty shape to this one. I've come across citron-yellow demijohns before, but none in this shape. Additionally, it's a 4-piece mold and has these unusual dimples under the applied lip. Pretty strange.






Bunch of MA blob tops in far above-average condition. From left to right: Simard, Winterstein, & Shoerner, Fitchburg MA; Louis Snay & Son, Spencer MA; LaFleur & Thoin, Winchendon MA; Lugido Capozzoli & Co, Boston MA; E G Barthel & Co., Gardner MA; Thomas Wheelen & Co., Gardner MA.






3 NH blob tops I didn't have: another Caswell variant, an uncommon Joseph Sansterre from Suncook, and a SUPER common Schneider. The latter are by far the most common NH blobtop you can come across, but this one at least has a slightly unusual feature in that there's a shallow groove just under the lip where the bail wire slips in to. I've never seen this feature on a blob top with a Lightning closure before, and I can imagine it didn't really add any benefits to rigidity, which I believe was the intention. Also a Murdock & Freeman blob from Portland, ME.









Common W.P White Hutch beater I got for Christmas (it's the thought that counts), Dwight Brinton pony from CN with a Putnam closure, M C Heald & Co. from Lynn MA. I've never seen a pony soda with a Thatcher closure before; usually you find them on quart beers. Lastly, a Mayo & White soda from Belfast, ME. It has a Baltimore Loop Seal and a wicked cool amber "string" going through it. Snagged it off Ebay from RIBottleguy.





This was a Christmas gift from a good friend. Eugene Quirin West Manchester, NH stoneware jug. This is the small sized variant. Finally have it to match my blob top!





Here's something I was SUPER happy to acquire. This is a circa early 1870's Weiss "Lager Bier" from Valentine Loewer of NYC with a rare Kutscher 1869 closure on it. It's not listed on Sodasandbeers as having this closure. Couldn't believe this turned up at my local auctionhouse! It's pretty beat up, but for something this out of the ordinary, I don't even care.








Common Dr. Kennedy's and Gray's Syrup of Red Spruce Gum, along with a less common Bon-Opto for the Eyes.






Dr. Forsha's Alternative Balm, smooth base version. This one was a risky Ebay purchase, as it was poorly photographed and had a weak description. Kinda ended up biting me because there's a very hard to notice spider crack on the neck. Oh well :U





Here's a neat little Canadian sample med "Antikor-Laurence" that I found mixed in with a bunch of commons and junk at an antique store. Laurence was based in QC and this med was for corns and skin sores. Also picked up a TINY Oxien Pills off Ebay. Love the embossing.








Have a few more, gonna make a new post because image limits.


----------



## Skoda (Apr 15, 2016)

E. G. Gould's Pin Worm Syrup. This is the smooth based variant.






Here's an open pontil druggist bottle from Salem, MA. Browne & Price. I won it off the 'bay at a stupidly low price considering it's attic mint and not very common. I was the only bidder, too. I guess MA stuff just isn't all that desirable in general...






SUPER crude open pontil D. Evan's Chamomile Pills.  The fragile flared lip has no damage, which is awesome.






And lastly, I am absolutely stoked to have added this Scarpa's Oil for Deafness to my collection. Unfortunately, the lip has been sawed off (was flared), but considering I didn't think I'd ever end up acquiring one of these in the first place, it doesn't concern me too much. According to the 5th edition Antique Trader bottle price guide I have, it's listed as "Very Rare" with less than 20 examples known. I find that number hard to believe and I'd imagine there's more than that floating around out there, but hey. It ain't no Foss Liquid Fruit Flavors!






Thanks for reading!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, great pieces. That Scarfas is nice and that D Evans is a killer bottle. Thanks for posting


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2016)

Quite the tour!  Thanks for sharing all the goodies with us.  I like that Valentine Loewer.


----------



## TROG (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Skoda,

The middle bottle in your first photo is a Codd bottle which is a Dobson patent and is a very common style of bottle here in Australia where as in the U K the most common style had the single tear drop. Is there any letters on the bottom of the bottle.

David


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice, and welcome back.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 18, 2016)

The closure on that LOEWER beer is superb!  I have several beers with style of lip so it is nice to see the hardware.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice finds


----------

